# Recipe for Brisket/Beef injection.



## jburns80 (Jun 2, 2015)

Anyone have a great recipe to share for Brisket injections or for any other beef they inject?

Mine is simple:

1 cup beef broth

3 tablespoons onion powder

3 tablespoons of garlic powder

1 tablespoon chili powder

1/4 cup salt


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello.  The Texas boys don't inject.  Have a read through the link below.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181613/lets-talk-brisket


----------

